# اريد مساعده من اهل الخبرة جزاكم الله خيرا



## المستغفره (31 أغسطس 2014)

انا مبتدئه واريد دخول عالم مستحضرات التجميل الطبيعيه وعندي خلفيه بسيطه حسب ما موجود عندي من مواد
واريد احد يعطيني الخطوات الاولي لصناعة كريمات الشعر والجسم بمواد متوفره او يمكن توفيرها بسهوله
وشكرا جزيلا لكل من يرد علي موضوعي ويمد لي يد المساعده


----------



## acnasr (31 أغسطس 2014)

اريد مساعدة من اهل الخبرة 
عن تعلم كيفية استخدام برنامج dialux


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (31 أغسطس 2014)

بالنسبة يا بنتى للمستحضرات يوجد مرجع لدينا شاب عبقرى فى المجال وهو الاخ dolcemohamed ممكن تتابعى كتاباته كلنا استفدنا منها الحمدلله وهو ابن فاضل لا يتاخر عن احد ابدا. نتمنى للجميع التوفيق


----------



## المستغفره (31 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا لك اخي عبد القادر علي الافادة فا انا جديده هنا ولازلت لا اعرف الجميع ولم اطلع علي كل الكتابات
الرجاء اعطائي اللنك الخاص بمواضيعه حتي يسهل تواصلي معه وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (31 أغسطس 2014)

اولا لا شكر على واجب ثانيا انا دعوتك ابنتى اكيد لفرق السن فانا اعتقد انك من سن ابنتى ويشرفنى ذلك ونظرا لان العواجيز مالهومش فى التكنولوجيا كتير ان شاء الله سوف اطلب من احد اولادنا هنا فى المنتدى يبلغك باللينكات
وتقدرى تتصلى بى لو محتاجة اى شىء فى مستحضرات التجميل عموما وبخاصة الشامبو والشاور جيل والبلسم اما الكريمات فممكن اعطيكى فكرة عامة مع بعض التركيبات لكنى لست متخصص بها


----------



## 83moris (1 سبتمبر 2014)

بما اني احد ابناء م عبد القادر فالاشارة وصلت
دي بعض اللينكات ومعظم كتابات م محمد في قسم الصناعات الخفيفة

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t409321.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t414381.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t161724.html


----------



## المستغفره (1 سبتمبر 2014)

يشرفني جدا ويسعدني ان تكون اباً لي وبارك الله بعمرك ولاتقل عجوزاً فانت الخير والبركه ولا نستغني ابدا عنك في المنتدي 
بارك الله بالجميع


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (1 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا موريس باشا . على كدة نبدا نعمل حزب سياسي ذومرجعية كيماوية وعلى ما اعتقد مش هيكون مصرى بس حبايبنا فى كل العالم هههههههههه


----------



## المستغفره (10 سبتمبر 2014)

اسفه جدا لكتابتي هدة ولاكن احد الاخوة عرض علي المساعده وعندما طرحت عليه اسئلتي تركني ولم يرد نهائيا
ولا اعرف لماذا فيا ريت لا احد يوهمني بشي لايستطيع مساعدتي به لاني جديه ولا احتمل الانتضار 
اقدر ضروفه لو اعتدز عن مساعدتي او لم يقدر ان يجاوبني .. ولاكن لا اقدر تجاهله 
وجزاه الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (10 سبتمبر 2014)

يا بنتى اجعلى اسئلتك كلها هنا حتى يمكن لاى شخص المشاركة والاجابه عليها او الاستفاده معك . اكيد موجود فى الملتقى ادعياء علم واكيد ايضا موجود ناس ماديين دى طبيعة اى مجتمع فيه كل الاشكال ده شى لا يجعلك تفقدىالثقة فى الجميع اسئلى ولا تياسى ومفيش مشكلة نتعلم كلنا معا


----------



## wael_QWE (7 أكتوبر 2014)

لا الله الا الله سيدنا محمد رسول الله


----------

